# USB connection "Unplayable"



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I play my music through Spotify over Bluetooth in my MK3, and it works fine. Previously when plugged in to the USB to charge my phone the spotify has also worked fine.

However, recently when I plug it in to the USB it just comes up saying there are no readable files on the phone. Anyone else experienced this or has a workaround? It is a bit annoying that I can no longer listen to music whilst charging my phone.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Strangely, I was in the Audi dealer near me this morning with precisely the same issue.

It seems to be a problem with my phone, the dealer's own phone played Spotify back through the USB cable no problem, but try as we could, mine just wouldn't work (i6, latest patch).

It was exactly the same with the car in the showroom as well. :?:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

SussexRob said:


> Strangely, I was in the Audi dealer near me this morning with precisely the same issue.
> 
> It seems to be a problem with my phone, the dealer's own phone played Spotify back through the USB cable no problem, but try as we could, mine just wouldn't work (i6, latest patch).
> 
> It was exactly the same with the car in the showroom as well. :?:


By i6 do you mean Iphone 6? If so mine is the same phone so that could well be the problem.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes - it's an iPhone 6. I have a 6S for delivery this afternoon, will try that when I get a moment and let you know.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

I got my i6S last night, and can confirm that it works no problem through USB 1, with Spotify. My suspicion is that it may be something to do with the capacity or storage space left on the device.

My new phone is 64Gb, the outgoing 16Gb and was very full.

Thoughts?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Same here. Plays perfectly over BT, including cover artwork. I read somewhere that you can use a lightning charge cable that does include sync, so the phone will charge but you can still use BT. Haven't tried that though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's normal with an iPhone, I described this fact time ago..apple products are not recognized as external drive and you can reproduce songs only over Bluetooth.
If you wanna listen music and charge the iPhone like me, you should buy a cable only recharge no data


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> It's normal with an iPhone, I described this fact time ago..apple products are not recognized as external drive and you can reproduce songs only over Bluetooth.
> If you wanna listen music and charge the iPhone like me, you should buy a cable only recharge no data


Beg to differ I'm afraid.

All my music is on an IPOD Touch it is not connected by Bluetooth at all, only by the lightning cable that came with car. It works seamlessly has plenty of storage for my needs and playlists, artwork, song info all displays correctly.

A different problem is that the mute function on the VC resets itself for media from last setting when restarting car (radio doesn't do this though).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you streaming Spotify through your iPod?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

GrantTTS said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's normal with an iPhone, I described this fact time ago..apple products are not recognized as external drive and you can reproduce songs only over Bluetooth.
> ...


Only some iPod models can be recognised..


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Are you streaming Spotify through your iPod?


Spotify what is that? Even my son has moved on.....must be some old fashioned thing


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a charge only lead from Wilkinsons, £3. Now works perfectly. The other option is to charge from the 12v socket in the armrest that works fine too.


----------

